# 10.1 Installation on Acer ES1 111 with emmc ssd



## 23r0 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi *,

I just bought a new Acer E11 111M C56A with 32GB eMMC disc. Unfortunately FreeBSD completely ignores this disc during installation step autoconfigure ZFS. Actually I just bought this machine to have a nice FreeBSD only "workstation", mostly CLI based, to play around and get familiar with the system. Any advices how I could get this up and running? Otherwise I have to install Linux, which kind of bores me currently...

Some Background:
x64 Installer boots fine in Legacy mode from external USB DVD.

Any hints appreciated.

Thanks,

\\'.


----------



## tetragir (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello,

Is there any specific requirement to use ZFS? I guess you could give a try to UFS.

tetragir


----------



## 23r0 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok - I forgot to mention that I also tried UFS auto configure. No fun either...


----------



## tetragir (Feb 9, 2015)

Is there a specific error message you could paste?
Or does "ignoring" means, that the installer shows no disks?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 9, 2015)

Not all MMC devices are supported by the mmc(4) driver, so it might not see that memory at all.  I'd refer this question to the mailing lists, maybe freebsd-questions.


----------



## 23r0 (Feb 9, 2015)

The installer shows no discs at all.
For ZFS autoconfigure:

```
{{{
stripe: 0 disks
- Rescan Device *
- Disk Info *
}}}
```

For UFS autoconfigure directly stops with the following error message:

```
Partitioning error - An installation step has been aborted. Would you like to restart...
```

Manual Disk Setup also stops directly with:

```
Partitioning error - An installation step has been aborted. Would you like to restart...
```

I thought that I could maybe manually add a missing driver with a shell or load an appropriate kernel module to be able to detect the device?

Thanks,

w.


----------



## 23r0 (Feb 9, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> Not all MMC devices are supported by the mmc(4) driver, so it might not see that memory at all.  I'd refer this question to the mailing lists, maybe freebsd-questions.



Ok - I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## 23r0 (Mar 1, 2015)

OK - seems like there is no driver for this emmc device. But I found a solution: USB-3.0 USB Slim-Stick. Even faster then my internal EMMC, good enough for some experiments.


----------

